# Ubereats not paid lawsuit. Who's with me?



## Ubereatsgirl (Jan 14, 2019)

There have been at least 5 times I have gone to a location to get an order and they said I was one of many to come get that order and it was already done. A couple times, they called the restaurant to confirm and paid me for driving there. One person said they'd pay me but, didn't and a couple refused to pay me. This last time, he said there would need to be an investigation first. I contact uber through Facebook, who responded in the app saying they could not make changes since it wasn't live anymore. But, they had told me it would be paid after an investigation. They are obviously a bunch of liars. I know total, its not much money but, it's the principle and it's illegal to have people work for free, say you will pay them and then, say there's no way to even do it. I live in las vegas too and driving around here can be dangerous and for no money at all?? I want to start a lawsuit and if I can add enough people on it, I think it will work. Anyone have a similar experience, any advice or want to join me?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ubereatsgirl said:


> I want to start a lawsuit and if I can add enough people on it, I think it will work


Good luck.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Sadly, I don't see sufficient grounds for a successful lawsuit here. Have you talked to any lawyers about this?


----------



## Ubereatsgirl (Jan 14, 2019)

Please ignore this. I posted it when I was mad and realized, it wasn't worth the effort but, I do not know how to delete this post haha

Mod: please delete. I think that's how this works? Haha


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ubereatsgirl said:


> Please ignore this. I posted it when I was mad and realized, it wasn't worth the effort but, I do not know how to delete this post haha
> 
> Mod: please delete. I think that's how this works? Haha


It's ok to vent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I don't even know what the OP is saying happened.


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

A lot of what uber does is illegal, or in a grey legal area. The company is poorly run, takes advantage of a flaw in the american labor laws and is built upon the equity of the labor force they treat so poorly. Get out while your car still works and do anything else. Go do what you were doing when you bought your car. Thats the honest best advice i can give you. 

Burn me once shame on you burn me 1000 times, yeah im not stupid.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Just file for arbitration. Uber has to eat a $1500 fee and even if you don’t win a penny they’re out a ton of money because they don’t want to pay you a couple bucks.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I figure if every driver who gets screwed over by Uber files for arbitration....

There 2.5 billion down the drain to file...


----------

